# passed cyprus mulch wood chips



## paulsreef (Nov 4, 2009)

Earlier I posted that my tegu stopped eating for the first time. Eventually he started to eat a little. 
Today I placed him in the tub for a bath and he really began to struggle to pass something, very constipated. Eventually he passed 3 wood chips; and they weren't that small in comparison to the size of what his internal organs probably are. I hope that was all of it.
I removed all the cyprus mulch and I'm in search of a safe replacement.
He probably stopped eating because of blockage caused by the wood chips.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 4, 2009)

I've been using eco earth with my gu because I spotted him biting at cypress, he seems to be enjoying and theres no risk of impaction. It's a bit pricier than cypress in quantity but you can get it pretty cheap from petmountain.com in 3 packs.


----------



## paulsreef (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, I just picked some up today. Better to be safe than sorry. Intelligent animals, but behave like 2 year old kids in some ways.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you feed in the enclosure?

I haven't had a problem yet, and I bin feed.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 4, 2009)

It doesn't always matter, I always bin feed and Atilla decided that the cypress looked like a snack anyway. I can't confirm that he ever got any down his throat, but I caught him chewing a piece so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

I think I will eventually switch over to Eco just because its lighter, and easier to come by, and store than cyprus mulch. Right now, I love that it holds form--and that Cleo can keep her existing burrow.

When she's bigger, I'm sure it won't matter much.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 4, 2009)

I really do prefer the eco in every way. The way it holds moisture, the ease with which they can burrow, and it even has a pretty pleasant scent. Sure it costs a bit more, but it really does function wonderfully.


----------



## paulsreef (Nov 4, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Do you feed in the enclosure?
> 
> I haven't had a problem yet, and I bin feed.



I've never fed him in the enclosure. I always take him to another room where his food dish is waiting for him. Once he's finished eating he explores the room. I usually put him in the shower where he really seems to enjoy warm water showering down on him. He'll actually lie where the water will hit him directly. After his shower there are no bits of food on his mouth or feet to bring back to his enclosure; so I really don't understand why the interest in eating the wood chips. I've read here that others have also had their tegus eat the substrate.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 4, 2009)

Interesting. I'd love to see some pictures of your enclosure when you switch to eco earth. I use it for other pets--maybe I will pick some up and just switch her over and see how she likes it.


----------



## Zilch (Nov 5, 2009)

If you switch her over you might want to provide a new hide for a couple days, or at least until she "figures out" the eco earth. Atilla was kind of restless and couldn't figure out that he could comfortably bury himself in it for a couple days, once the stuff dried a bit more and held it's shape better though I removed the extra hide and he's been loving it ever since. I've actually caught him laying under the substrate with just his head poking out quite a few times haha.


----------



## paulsreef (Nov 6, 2009)

I took him out to eat this morning and he tried to pass something once again. He struggled for a long time until only some liquid exited, but he couldn't pass probably some more cyprus mulch. I had changed over to Eco Earth a couple days ago. Is this a waiting game or does he need to see a vet. I soaked him in the tub, but he didn't try to pass it. I hope he gets it out by tomorrow, he's a beautiful animal, I don't want to lose him. I don't think anyone should use cyprus mulch, this seems like a common occurence.


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 26, 2012)

paulsreef said:


> I took him out to eat this morning and he tried to pass something once again. He struggled for a long time until only some liquid exited, but he couldn't pass probably some more cyprus mulch. I had changed over to Eco Earth a couple days ago. Is this a waiting game or does he need to see a vet. I soaked him in the tub, but he didn't try to pass it. I hope he gets it out by tomorrow, he's a beautiful animal, I don't want to lose him. I don't think anyone should use cyprus mulch, this seems like a common occurence.



I haven't been on this website since 2009. My Tegu passed more cyprus mulch and then had a prolapse; he died soon after. I'm interested in trying again, but this time I will use eco-earth mixed with play sand. Has anyone had any problems with long term use of eco-earth?


----------



## Orion (Sep 26, 2012)

My Tegu was impacted from eating Eco-Earth. I never fed her in the cage. It cost me over 2k for the surgery and care afterward. She is doing well now. It has been over 2 years and She still eats stuff she isnt supposed to so I keep a constant eye on her especially when she is outside. She even tried to eat a baby Box turtle last summer. There is no fail safe substrate. I have 3 adult Tegus and from what I have seen them ingest I am sure 2 of them would be dead now if I didnt keep a constant eye on them.


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 26, 2012)

Orion said:


> My Tegu was impacted from eating Eco-Earth. I never fed her in the cage. It cost me over 2k for the surgery and care afterward. She is doing well now. It has been over 2 years and She still eats stuff she isnt supposed to so I keep a constant eye on her especially when she is outside. She even tried to eat a baby Box turtle last summer. There is no fail safe substrate. I have 3 adult Tegus and from what I have seen them ingest I am sure 2 of them would be dead now if I didnt keep a constant eye on them.



Do you think they are lacking fibre in their diet? Is it a way to rid themselves of parasites? There has to be some explanation as to why it's a common occurence. I could understand them trying to eat a baby turtle, but wood chips, stones, plastic toys, etc, is a mystery to me.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 26, 2012)

I suggest soil and sand! Holds humidity extremely well, is dirt cheap(no pun intended ), holds burrows, and I would say is most natural to them.


----------



## Orion (Sep 26, 2012)

Paul, I just think they are like sharks and other animals that eat things no matter what they taste like and if it doesnt kill them they keep doing it. My big male Bob always seems to want to eat rocks bigger than his head that he finds in the yard....he weighs 20 pounds and I feed him daily. My female Tiny she eats everything, if I dont get to the dog poo in the yard quick enough she does. My other female Yoshi eats nothing but whats on her plate or mice fed by tongs.


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Sep 26, 2012)

This is just one stupid mans opinion, but I think they do it to help grind down food. Since they dont have stones, they use whatever else is available.


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 26, 2012)

Pyr0kinesis said:


> This is just one stupid mans opinion, but I think they do it to help grind down food. Since they dont have stones, they use whatever else is available.



Like the way birds do by eating gravel?


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I think so


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

LOLOL sounds like a good dog poop cleaning service! and its free!!


----------



## paulsreef (Sep 26, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> LOLOL sounds like a good dog poop cleaning service! and its free!!


Yeah, but it's got to make it's way out again, and it won't be pleasant.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 26, 2012)

paulsreef said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOL sounds like a good dog poop cleaning service! and its free!!
> ...



haha


----------



## james.w (Sep 26, 2012)

They do eat stones/rocks to aid in digestion. My recommendation would be plain old dirt. And up the fiber intake in the diet.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 26, 2012)

This has me worried. I had my gu on sand and soil and the soil on top of the sand got really hard. I haven't seen him poop in about 3 days and im worried. He has been too skittish to take out of his enclosure to feed but I tong feed him and have watched him eat. Im gonna try and soak him but he flips out and runs if i even open the cage so im not sure if I should stress him out or wait a little longer

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Sep 26, 2012)

you sure you're just not overlooking it diablo?


----------



## Diablo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: RE: passed cyprus mulch wood chips*



Pyr0kinesis said:


> you sure you're just not overlooking it diablo?



I thought that. I mean he does get a little thin the next day so maybe i was. I still changed to eco earth but it was still a little wet when i put it in so im leaving his basking bulb on over night so itll dry out and he can have a warm place to be and hide. I put a shirt on the warm side too that he can curl up in if he wants

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Murkve (Sep 27, 2012)

james.w said:


> They do eat stones/rocks to aid in digestion. My recommendation would be plain old dirt. And up the fiber intake in the diet.



Agreed with James. Dirt is fantastic. It's cheap, and passes through digestion no problem. I've tried to filter out any rocks that I find in my dirt. I miss some, and Sigourney eventually will find them and eat them, but she always seems to pass them. Plus, I _always_ have some sort of fiber in her meals - Mustard Greens, Fruit, Hair, or otherwise.

Eco Earth. Isn't that made from coconut husk? I've heard that if eaten in large enough quantities, it can be dangerous. The coconut husk expands in a moist environment, like a Tegu's digestive system. This turns what might normally pass easily, if it were plain dirt, into a possible obstruction.


----------



## paulsreef (Oct 1, 2012)

Orion said:


> Paul, I just think they are like sharks and other animals that eat things no matter what they taste like and if it doesnt kill them they keep doing it. My big male Bob always seems to want to eat rocks bigger than his head that he finds in the yard....he weighs 20 pounds and I feed him daily. My female Tiny she eats everything, if I dont get to the dog poo in the yard quick enough she does. My other female Yoshi eats nothing but whats on her plate or mice fed by tongs.



My friend's Lab died on the weekend from eating pine cones; the vet said his stomach was full of them. They weren't even chewed, he swallowed them whole. Unbelievable, a perfectly healthy family pet that was well fed and taken care of.


----------

